# open evening at caru



## daisylou (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi,

Been on and off this site for a few years now, but finally been called by the caru unit at cardiff to attend an open evening and possibly arrange dates for treatment.  So scary !  I was just wondering if anyone else has attended these evenings and what you thought about it.  How soon afterwards do they state you can have treatment and was it really nerve racking attending the open evening?  

Known for the last six years that there was a problem and this has been confirmed for 2.  Emotions are all over the place now and finding myself quite emotional now the appointment is here, any suggestions?

thanks
Daisy


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Daisylou

Please don't worry about the open evening.  It's a great opportunity to meet some of the staff and it's very informative.  It's also reassuring to see other couples there, this helped.  I don't know about you, but I often feel I'm on another planet to other people when they're talking about children, etc!

I went to one in April and we all went off to a meeting room where a Doctor and an embryologist described the whole process in detail.

You will be asked to phone the hospital the next morning to make an appointment to go in and discuss your treatment plan,  so it should all start happening very quickly.

My meeting was beginning of April and I'm now going through treatment.  It's very exciting because finally you are doing something, but it's also nerve racking.  

I'm sure you will feel better after the open evening, don't be scared to ask questions.

Wishing you all the very best of luck with your treatment!!   

xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Please don't worry, the open evening is great as Babybird says.  We went less than 2 weeks ago and it's fairly informal, very informative and a good opportunity to chat to the staff and get the answers to your questions.  We were in and out in no more than about 30 mins (although I am guessing if you are IVF not IUI then it might be a little longer - but not sure).  be positive, this is the next step on your journey.  

I can't tell you anything about booking treatments as I am waiting for a lap as I have to have a fibroid out before I can proceed but I am sure others were able to start the ball rolling.


----------



## daisylou (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi

Thank you both for your thoughts and experiences.  You were right, there was nothing to worry about.  However, it did raise some issues about if we are psychologically ready for this whole experience, and last night we decided we probably were not.  So when we called the clinic today they were extremly helpful and said we could delay it by six months, which we were pleased about.  

I'm so glad this web site is available as i'm sure i'll be accessing it over the next few months.

Good luck to you both

Daisy


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Glad you found it helpful.  Taking 6 months out could be a really good decision for you if you feel you need a bit more time.  I have an enforced 6-8 month delay bc I am waiting on my lap but I am trying to turn it into a positive as it gives me time to work on relaxation, get my diet right and generally try and get myself into a good physical and mental state.

Wishing you lots of luck and maybe I'll see you down at CARU in the New Year xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies 
i'm new to this site - saw the advert at CARU reception today.
I went to their open evening 25th July and had my follow up appointment today.
I have just been thro one cycle (unsuccessfully) so have to wait for my next period before I can begin.  So will be starting downregs middle of Sept.
This is a difficult journey so make sure u and your partner are fully prepared but I also find the more time I have the more I worry.....
Best of luck with your treatment when you start.  The thought of it is actually worse than the doing I promise you.
All the best  Scouse X


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Scouse

We may be downregging together hun! i start mine on the 28th sept, i am having IVF at caru alos, have you been to the new clinics yet, where is it.  i am nervous and excited about starting IVF as i recently had 3 x IUI two failed one ended in very early MC, so fingers crossed hey!!!

Good luck with every stage of your treatment, keep me posted, i'l do the same.

Speak soon

Crazybabe


----------

